# Mixer with USB/Firewire?



## OverRide (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello,

I am a noob when it comes to PA and Recording. I have done some searching online to try answer my question but I cannot find a product for this scanario.
My bass player and I want to start recording original’s for fun. We were going to buy an external soundcard with mic preamp input and insturment input. I started thinking about the fact we need a better mixer and was hoping to kill two birds with one stone. Buy a better mixer for the band (powered or un powered – 8 inputs min) with the ability to interface with a PC and recording software?
Any products that support this option?

Thanks!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

There are quite a few options out there, at various price points. Knowing more specifically what you need (how many mic channels, line in, returns, etc.) will narrow the field.

The Mackie Onyx i series are not bad. 

The 820i (8x2 FireWire routing, including aux sends and pre/post EQ assignment for all channels) 











The 1640i (Full 16x16 FireWire channel streaming for ultimate DAW integration)


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Good suggestions from Ronmac and seeing as how he mentioned price points, how much are you looking to spend on the mixer?


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

well here's the answer to your needs..
Digidesign 002 mixer firewire connection-comes with ProTools and loads of other excellent software. upgrades and support available from their website.
all you need is to plug your computer into this baby and hook up your instruments and mics and you are on the way.
this is a professional level mixer- and i just happen to have this one in nearly brand new condition, with all manuals, software etc.
this unit sold for $3500 new from Steve's and can be yours for less than 1/3 of that by sending me a PM
"Digidesign's DAW, the 002, is an integrated recording-to-master control surface and 24-bit/96kHz audio and MIDI interface/software production package. Its sole connection to the host PC or Mac is a single FireWire cable, and it uses a 32-track version of the Pro Tools LE software. Add a pair of monitors and something to record, and you're good to go."


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The main thing to look for is either USB 2.0 or FireWire -- I personally prefer USB 2.0, as FireWire is often glitchy, even on a solid machine. You want all your tracks sent to the DAW separately, not summed to a stereo mix, as a conventional USB mixer would do.

Quite honestly, there's not much in the way of a quality USB 2.0 mixer out there -- most of the stuff is built light, and strictly meant for home studio use. You'd probably be better served to get a cheaper soundcard such as a Tascam US-1641 (I have one and love it), plus a decent mixer.


----------

